# MySQL - Tabellennamen - Singular oder Plural?



## Meldanor (19. Dez 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß, die Frage ist eigentlich mehr bekloppt als dass sie jedem hier nützen würde, nur:
Sind die Tabellenname im Plural oder im Singular?
Zum Beispiel Buch - Book:
Book oder Books?

Wenn ich es OO sehe, dann würde ich Book sagen. Weil die Attribute der Datensätze ja ein Book ergeben und viele ergeben dann Books.
Aber wenn ich die Daten sehen, würde ich saagen Books, da ich ja Bücher speicher und nicht nur ein Buch.
Gibt es da eine Konvention dazu?

Mfg
Mel


----------



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2009)

ich bevorzuge das singular


----------



## frapo (19. Dez 2009)

Das Entity-Relationship-Modell ? Wikipedia schlägt ebenfalls vor (meine ich), Tabellennamen im Singular anzugeben.

Gruß
frapo


----------



## musiKk (20. Dez 2009)

Ach... so bekloppt ist die Frage doch nicht... wie bei den meisten Konventionen gilt, dass sie in einem System konsequent verwendet werden sollte. Immer Singular oder immer Plural. Ich tendiere auch eher zu Singular, obwohl ich finde, dass sich [c]select * from books[/c] natürlicher liest.


----------



## bronks (22. Dez 2009)

Immer singular und noch dazu nur und ausschließlich english. Grund: Codegeneratoren für Entities hängen an die Namen der Collections immer ein 's' an.

So z.B.:
_OK: book -> books
übel: books -> bookss
übel: buch -> buchs
übel: bücher -> büchers


----------

